# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  ohio st

## stang

lost to a 1-5 team  :2offtopic:

----------


## powerful intelligent

I really do not know about ohio state. they r do have the most talent in the big ten and i think they are competitive on a national level. time will tell with this team. defensivly they are ok but not great. Offensively they are just offensive. Pryor still needs time to develop and they do not have the tools at reciever and tight end. That will change after this season. The buckeyes will get to a major bowl this year and they will be fine.

----------


## stpete

> lost to a 1-5 team


Overrated ohio state. Not a big surprise to me, their offense is terrible. God only knows what they really gave up to get Pryor, and he's weak. I think they still have to play Iowa and Penn State, then go to Michigan i believe.
The one thing that helps them with the bowl games is that they have some idiot fans that travel well.

----------


## shadydd24

im a true ohio fan and i must agree pryor is a waste... they dont even have a good back like oklahoma had. Move pryor to receiver and get a good quater back. or they could be like our pro teams and let he go to another college :0piss:  :0piss:

----------


## ** TOP **

> lost to a 1-5 team


beat micigan..

----------


## ** TOP **

> Overrated ohio state. Not a big surprise to me, their offense is terrible. God only knows what they really gave up to get Pryor, and he's weak. I think they still have to play Iowa and Penn State, then go to Michigan i believe.
> The one thing that helps them with the bowl games is that they have some idiot fans that travel well.


And guess what idiot..they won them all...look at your posts..you dont know crap about football...Steelers on a roll huh??? Like loseing 2 straight...yeah that a roll alright!!! heeh

----------


## **TOP**

> And guess what idiot..they won them all...look at your posts..you dont know crap about football...Steelers on a roll huh??? Like loseing 2 straight...yeah that a roll alright!!! heeh


Godamnit, i didnt say this either!! stpete disregard everything that was said in the quotes about you being an idiot. Im sure you are a very bright and sexy man~!!!...the real ....TOP

----------


## Brown Ninja

I look forward to watching my Oregon Ducks dismantle Ohio State in the Rose Bowl

----------

